# Blue Buffalo



## CharlieMyPoodle

Like I posted in another post in this section of the forum, we brought Charlie home with Science Diet. 

We were encouraged to continue with the same brand. 
I guess they want to keep people away from going to Pedigree or something like that. 

I did some research following some information found right here on the forum - thank you for that  - and went to two stores with a list on my phone. 

Went to Pet Land and Petco.

Petland seemed to be overpriced, and had much less brand varieties. 
Petco, even though many feel is overpriced, had better deals, even though did not have a lot of the brands on my list. 

Charlie's bag of food is coming to an end soon, and I wanted to get a different kind, so we can mix it up gradually. 

We finally went with Blue Buffalo. 
Got the dry Life Protection Formula (Natural Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe) and a couple of cans (Lamb) to mix it in later. 

Paid $17.99 for a six-pound bag of dry food, and the cans were around $2 each. 

Any thoughts on this brand? 
Any of you using it?

I know it is much better than Science Diet, but I wanted to know some of your opinions. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## outwest

I am feeding my puppy blue buffalo lamb and brown rice for puppies. She loves it and her coat has a sheen to it. Her poops are small and firm and she has no gas. It took her about a week to get used to it from her last food. My Petco carried both the lamb one and the chicken one, but they only carried the chicken in the 30 pound bags. The 6 pound bags are pricey for the amount of food you get. I wanted to get the lamb one, so I went to Amazon.com and they shipped me a 30 pound bag with FREE shipping for $48. I thought that was a terrific deal. It was dropped right on my doorstep 3 days after ordering in a big box. 

Here is a thread where someone else was trying to decide what food to feed. I talked a lot about my thought process using it and other people had their ideas, too. 
http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/13750-still-confused-about-what-feed-my-spoo.html


I think Blue Buffalo is a terrific food at a 'somewhat' affordable price. You get a thumbs up from me. She is the picture of health. See her shiny hair? She didn't have that until about a month after feeding the BB. Maybe it is hereditary (?), but I am just as inclined to think it is her food since she didn't have shiny hair before:


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle

Thanks for the reply. 

I fed the mixture for the first time today: about 25% Buffalo and the rest Science Diet, his old food. 

Charlie ate the Blue, and barely touched the Science :dontknow:


----------



## outwest

Yah, that is a major plus for me. I want her to love her food. It makes me feel like I am doing right by her.

I see you have a miniature poodle. I guess a 30 pound bag wouldn't be necessary for you. LOL


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle

You are right about that. 
I also notice that the feeding portion is a bit smaller than on the other brand. 

I guess I can look for something in between 6 lbs and 35 lbs. 
Maybe a 15 pounder.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle

Outwest, your dog looks awesome!


----------



## outwest

Thanks.  I think she looks pretty healthy and awesome, too. Please let me know if you see any difference in your pups coat after a couple months. I am very curious to know if it is actually the food that is making her coat look glowy or if it is the breeding. Her parents were both raw fed black and I don't recall this glow. It may be her dark cream coloring bordering on apricot or her breeding or her food. I want to know where it's coming from, but it is so awesome.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle

will do


----------



## CelticKitti

You used to be able to sign up for Blue coupons on their website, so you might want to check that out. My parents don't feed blue anymore due to their dogs allergies but were VERY VERY happy with it while they fed it. I would feed it if Kodi could eat it. 

I take it Charlie likes the Blue!!


----------



## katbrat

If you have a feed store nearby, you might want to check them out. Our feed store carries many types of high quality food. Petco is our only other option where I live other than grocery or retail stores. Our feed store will even order food in if they don't carry it.


----------



## vtomblin

I feed blue too. Raw in the morning and Blue Buffalo for dinner. They really like it. I rotate flavours with each 30 lbs bag. I might try the wilderness stuff next. I also get some canned to mix in for treats. Quite happy with it.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle

CelticKitti said:


> You used to be able to sign up for Blue coupons on their website, so you might want to check that out. My parents don't feed blue anymore due to their dogs allergies but were VERY VERY happy with it while they fed it. I would feed it if Kodi could eat it.
> 
> I take it Charlie likes the Blue!!


I saw that on their website, AFTER I bought the bag... 
It is a $5 off coupon. Not bad!

Yes, Charlie loves it very much!


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle

katbrat said:


> If you have a feed store nearby, you might want to check them out. Our feed store carries many types of high quality food. Petco is our only other option where I live other than grocery or retail stores. Our feed store will even order food in if they don't carry it.


In our area, we have Petco, PetSmart, Pet Land, and a couple of privately owned shops also. 

All of these carry the brand, and Petco had the best price of them all.
There was even a lady from Blue right there in the store to represent the brand. Is the brand new to the store perhaps? She was very kind in explaining the benefits.


----------



## AnnieGirl

When I took Annie home from the shelter, they gave me a bag of science diet. I found out that it wasn't that great of a kibble and switched her to Blue Basics. This seemed to really help her with her allergies. She was so itchy. She is now on the Wilderness food and does really well with it. I am very pleased with the brand, and Annie likes it too.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle

Charlie is not coming to the end of the first bag of Blue Buffalo. 
Here's what I think so far. 

1. He absolutely loves it and will clear the plate. 
2. The feeding portion is much smaller than the other brand(s).
3. His poop is much, much smaller. 

As the bag is getting close to being empty, I actually went to the Blue website and got the $5 off coupon. 

Very happy with this change. Very happy with Blue Buffalo.


----------



## buddyrose

*Good food*



CharlieMyPoodle said:


> Charlie is not coming to the end of the first bag of Blue Buffalo.
> Here's what I think so far.
> 
> 1. He absolutely loves it and will clear the plate.
> 2. The feeding portion is much smaller than the other brand(s).
> 3. His poop is much, much smaller.
> 
> As the bag is getting close to being empty, I actually went to the Blue website and got the $5 off coupon.
> 
> Very happy with this change. Very happy with Blue Buffalo.



The best thing about good quality food, blue buffalo is that, besides good health--The poop is smaller, firmer etc. That is a good thing. When I see dogs with loose, runny poops I know they're being fed poorly. I've always stuck with Wellness and/or Innova. Also good, IMO.

Good for you for picking out a highly rated food.


----------



## lilypoo

I'm very happy with Blue Buffalo--Lily has the Chicken and Oatmeal puppy small breed. I actually bought it by mistake since her breeder said Diamond and when I was at Pet Club buying it, the gal told me BB *is* Diamond (cause of the big blue diamond on the bag!). LOL I'd already begun feeding it with no ill results from the food change by the time I figured out that no...Diamond is different!! Then I researched Blue Buffalo and decided that other than finding something completely grain-free or going raw, it seems to be a good choice. When she has an accident on the carpet, I fully appreciate the small, non-squishy poops it produces.


----------



## outwest

Glad to hear you guys are doing well on BB. I have been happy with it, too. My CostCo is now carrying a totally grain free food that I was eyeballing because it was such a good price, but she is doing well on BB with some high quality canned and little supplements, so I decided to just stick with it. I have been switching the flavors from lamb to chicken, but buying the lamb more often. I just think it is a better quality protein- no proof, just conjecture.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle

Outwest, the thing with Cosco products is that sometimes they offer them in cycles. They'll sell it for a while, and then they might not have it for a while. 

Their own KirkLand brand is always there, but other brands seem to go on and off the shelves. 

I was tempted to switch to something offered at Cosco, since the price was great, but I feared they won't have it for long, and then I'd have to go back to the pet store anyways. 

And I won't go for the Pedigree, which they seem to have all the time. 

I think the KirkLand is decent, but it probably compares to Science Diet or something like that.


----------



## Sookster

CostCo Kirkland brand is actually a decent, affordable food. It is comparable in quality to something like Diamond Naturals or Natural Balance in my opinion  Not the best out there, but leaps and bounds better than Science Diet. 

Glad to hear that Charlie is doing well on the BB! Blue changed our lives around here. My bf's labrador retriever had horrible food allergies and we had tried so many different foods. He was on the allergy prescription diet from Hills (makes Science Diet) but wasn't doing any better. Then we ran into one of the BB reps at PetCo and thought "Why not, nothing else has worked." He was showing huge improvements within a week and we weren't even completely changed over yet. He has been food allergy symptom free for two years now. He only eats grain free now, but Blue Wilderness is in his feeding rotation regularly.


----------



## Hektor

I feed Naomi Blue B. and I am satisfied, exept one thing.
I started with adult large breed chicken for one month, with no problems. The next month I mixed adult with puppy large breed (fish) for 15 days and then, the rest 15 days only the puppy large breed, with no problems. 
Now I give her again adult large breed but I have noticed that she has gasses. I am thinking maybe the adult food has too many ingredients for her stomach? Dont remember if she had gasses at the beggining, as she had a light colitis and took antibiotics, so that maybe affected her and I dont have a clear image.
Anyone with similar experience?


----------



## outwest

One reason I liked blue buffalo when I switched is because my puppy had no gas at all. I also add grain free canned food in small amounts for additional flavor.Her previous food had wheat in it and caused her to be really smelly at night. She still has no gas, which is great. 

I think all dogs are different and maybe Blue Buffalo isn't quite right for yours. Some dogs do better on a totally grain free diet. My spoo does fine with the high quality grains in Blue Buffalo, but maybe your spoo needs a totally grain free food? There are grain free dog food, they are just more expensive.


----------



## stardoc

after reading this thread i went and bout some blue buffolo for my pup, so far she seemed to like the change, so did the kitten, there was a competition for tasty kibbles. i'll have to see if this continues


----------



## outwest

I honestly am surprised BB is available in Greece. Wow. Canada I can understand, but Greece, too? Is it actually the same food?


----------



## stardoc

why not? before this feed, i was feeding desi some british stuff that i picked up at random on the shelf (will never do it again, but at the time she liked it much more than what breeder gave us to bring home). personally i've already seen changes in my pup after 1 day of adding BB - her poop was the solidest it has ever been this morning, i was so happy i was jumping up and down cheering on the street. and her nose got cold which is a good sign too.


----------



## Hektor

outwest said:


> I honestly am surprised BB is available in Greece. Wow. Canada I can understand, but Greece, too? Is it actually the same food?


Yes, I think its the same...same bag, same code as the website....
Orijen is available too....


----------

